# Green fishing lights



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is a tackle question, but nonetheless I just received my new green led underwater fishing light from Amazon and was wondering if anyone has used one yet? Is there a preferred depth to put them at? I was thinking I could use it for walleyes and crappies, but I m ignorant to the tactics.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought one but have yet to test it out yet. It was extremely bright and would likely work even in very stained water. I'll let you know how it works when I get out


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

A few years ago I bought a led strobe light made for salt water fishing. I've used it a couple of times perch fishing up on Erie. Once time just before dusk I thought it might have made a difference. The other times I can't say it did anything. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

They work great for crappie fishing. We try hovering it just a few feet below the surface an the bait usually circles the light.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I have green underwater lights on my boat. They definitely bring in the crappie and the baitfish.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I m pretty excited to try it out, I m surprised they wouldn't work for walleyes too, I mean after all in the post spawn if you can find the bait, you can find the walleyes.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Bugs will be in full force soon. Good timing!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BNiemo said:


> I m pretty excited to try it out, I m surprised they wouldn't work for walleyes too, I mean after all in the post spawn if you can find the bait, you can find the walleyes.


I'm sure it will bring in a walleye here and there. I just wouldn't count on it like I would for crappie/whitebass/hybrids...
I've actually been wanting to try it for wipers. I've seen a couple videos down south kill the wipers under lights..
I like setting them up over deeper clearer water where I know bait fish concentrates. Where there's not already a lot of lit up areas....
I've also used lanterns under the ice to pull in gills after dark to. Ice was 15" thick. Drilled a 13" hole,put the lantern In it,then put a metal pale over the lantern in the hole to force the light down.....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/crappies-lights-under-full-moon.332525/#post-2495509


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Could you guys post a link to the green light that you bought,,,,,,, & use?


(I'll try to make this story as short as possible!;>)
I recently met 2 guys, fishing 2 different places,,,,,,,,,,, Both fished under Green lights, ALL NIGHT, but they were unable to show me pics of the lights,,,, BUT MAN-O-LIVE, did they have the pictures of the SLABS!

One guy & his friend caught 'em all off shore, late Sep & Oct,,, fishing every night possible,,,, 
direct quote; "400 in a month". ( I seen the pictures)

Another guy, was a total outlaw,,, I believe he just didn't know (or care) any better. 
He ('Reportedly') caught 4 live baskets full in one long night. He had so many that he was selling them for $1.50# in the parking lot!
*
SO,,,,, I just might have to break down & buy one of those lights!?
*


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Doboy said:


> Could you guys post a link to the green light that you bought,,,,,,, & use?
> 
> Here is the one I bought. I have not been out to use it yet due to dealing with my wife's cancer treatments but when I hooked it up to the battery it about blinded me. Can't wait to try it out. I bought the green colored one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lightingsky-...ng-Underwater&qid=1556197775&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

We had some great nights at West Branch last summer fishing over the green light. 150-200 crappie nights. I have an 18" submersible fluorescent. The LED type weren't yet available when I bought this one many years ago.
I can't/won't post a pic with the fish as there are other certain, ahem, things in the pics that shouldn't be posted.
It doesn't really matter anymore since my fishing buddy of the last 25 years passed last month of cancer. You can figure it out.
I'll pull the light out of the boat and post of pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

To answer the OP question. We fish over the green light in 30fow. Sometimes the light is only about 3' down other times I have dropped it to 10-15' and then fished in the glow that deep.
One nigh we had a tom of small baitfish swimming in the glow. We could see what we thought were little muskie fingerlings or they might have been pike. They were about 4" long and sure looked like mini esox.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

The light I purchased is an Amarine 12v 1000 lumen LED light from Amazon. I believe it was $16.55 and with Prime I had it in two days. 20 feet of cord, alligator style hook ups and a nice little storage bag.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's my green light. It's about 2' long and a fluorescent bulb. I only see LED now online. I've had this one for about 10 years. This is the one giving the green glow in the above night pic.
I added enough lead weights to the bottom to pull it under as it's very buoyant.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont know the science behind the green lights, but I can tell you that just plain lights work great Ive got the old styrafoam with an old fashioned round headlight in it. They float Bugs flock to it , then the minnows and the crappies , bluegills and stocked trout follow Crappies about 10 ft down ,bluegills and trout on the bottom. We were in 25 ft of water


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a multicolor light in my outdoor pond and all I know is they go bonkers with the green turned on.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Did any see the June 7th edition of Ohio Outdoor news the pic of the new Rocky Fork fishing dock in SW Ohio equipped with the green fish attractor lights?

According to Kip Brown a fishery biologist in SW Ohio: "as far as we know this is the first public fishing pier in Ohio that has underwater fish-attracting lights. They are LED and about 25,000 watts which light up the entire area like a giant glow stick."

250000watts!!!! Wow. If anyone fishes it, let us know how it was. Check out the paper for a pic.


----------

